# 'Hanging' Placenta?



## Cardinal (May 15, 2013)

Our doe gave birth at around 3 yesterday. She a first timer, and a little small. Nonetheless, she gave us one beautiful little girl. 

However, it's going on 20 hours since birth and she still has the placenta attached. There's quite a bit there, enough to drag on the ground so it's getting more then a little nasty.

Is there anything that can be done to tie it off or something? I don't want to mess with it and cause a problem. 

The vet told us to call again at 36 hours, and not to worry. Buuut I do anyways >-<

Thanks!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

You can tie a wet rag to it to give it a little more traction....that should hopefully work for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How is your female acting? Does she have a temp? Is she eating?


----------



## Cardinal (May 15, 2013)

I haven't taken temp, but she's acting and eating normally. Not lethargic, but does look a little uncomfortable. 

If I tie a rag, should it be near the ground or higher up? Also how heavy is too much? I'm assuming something like a dishtowel?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You just want to put some weight on it to help it come out. You would want to put it higher up.


----------



## Cardinal (May 15, 2013)

Alright, looks like I'll try that. 

Thank you for the help!

Edit: Looks like the rag did the trick! Extra thanks!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> Alright, looks like I'll try that.
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Edit: Looks like the rag did the trick! Extra thanks!


Great!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can tie it in a knot but I bet it has detached by now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give her a Bo-se shot US and a vit E gel tab, in her mouth, selenium deficiency, can hold the placenta.

Watch for infection. 

If the afterbirth will fit in a rubber glove, put it in there as high as you can and tie a string at the top area of it. never pull on it, but, you can add a couple of small weights in there as well.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

since no one else has mentioned i would put mum.on broad spdctrum antibiotics, retained placenta often leads to metritis (uterine infection)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your Doe?


----------



## Cardinal (May 15, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How is your Doe?


100%! Both her and her doeling are doing great, despite the slightly early delivery and placenta issues.


----------

